# cats



## idolomantis (Feb 2, 2008)

i start with this one ^^

...







closer....






busted!






lol


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## idolomantis (Feb 2, 2008)

nose  

haha

cute


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> nose  haha
> 
> cute


scruffys nose at 1:1 life size :lol:


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 2, 2008)

fitness cat(high needed  )

and abselutly a bad cat


----------



## acerbity (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll start with Sushi outdoors (this doesn't happen too often, we don't want him killing dogs)











Now for some more formal ones (already posted on this forum ^_^ )











I have a kitten as well but she is fat and unworthy of attention:


----------



## Kruszakus (May 24, 2008)

This is Pixi


----------



## Ian (May 24, 2008)

Haha, good one chameleonare, I lol'd at that.


----------



## macro junkie (May 24, 2008)

my cat is so soft i can put mantids in front of it..it sniffs it than walks off not intrested..i woulnt try this with my other cat tho hes a little bugger.but this one is a pussie..


----------



## OGIGA (May 25, 2008)

macro junkie said:


>


What happened to your mantis????


----------



## macro junkie (May 25, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> What happened to your mantis????


nothing.


----------



## OGIGA (May 26, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> nothing.


I mean, black stuff is coming out of her abdomen.


----------



## macro junkie (May 26, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I mean, black stuff is coming out of her abdomen.


all giant asian females do that when they have fat abdomens..think its fat glands but i could be wrong?


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 27, 2008)

Ive seen that on nearly every giant asian pic, not seen it on any other sp though


----------



## Kruszakus (May 27, 2008)

Hehehehe


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

here are my cats watching birds (deciding there next victim)






here is my cat we called mouse:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 9, 2008)

teehee the dog of my neighbours scared my cat called mouse

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3239/265346...6a6eca673_b.jpg


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 9, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Hehehehe


that picture is brilliant..seriously..i love it..Texas unicorn?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 24, 2008)

got more, here are more demonic ones....

zwartje is a truly demon, her eyes can glow on 4 diffrent ways O_O

fire







lunor or for the avatar fans: avatar state






comet






phantom






i alway knew that there was something wrong with this cat... this is demonic :blink:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 27, 2008)

Those are fantastic cat pics idolo! love em!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 27, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Those are fantastic cat pics idolo! love em!


thank you


----------

